# DS Mode



## sublimegolf (Mar 9, 2010)

I just purchased a new 335d. When I shift into DS mode...nothing happens. Is it suppose to automatically down shift and go into 5th gear?

Thanks for your time...


----------



## Runnerman2 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am not sure my answer will be "by the book", but when I shift into DS, but leave it in automatic mode, the transmission does indeed downshift to 5th. However, that may be more a function of what speed you happen to be driving at when you select the DS/auto mode. Of course, pulling the gear-selector forward or back while in DS/auto will take you into a manual shift mode, where you actually have to shift by hand. My problem with this car is that it's so quiet at speed, it's difficult to tell when to shift! But, still good to have on a steep downhill grade, etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## sublimegolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. You're right that it's really quiet...but I watched the RPM gauge and no change at all. I remember my e92 shifted into 5th gear. Or maybe im just going senile ;(
Anyone else?


----------



## ncbuckeye (Sep 9, 2011)

Mine downshifts when I'm on the highway and I put it into DS mode.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

sublimegolf said:


> Thanks for your reply. You're right that it's really quiet...but I watched the RPM gauge and no change at all. I remember my e92 shifted into 5th gear. Or maybe im just going senile ;(
> Anyone else?


Runnerman is correct: it's entirely speed and load dependent. For instance, if I'm going into my neighborhood at 35-40 or so (up a hill), rpm is sitting at 1200 rpm or so in 4th gear. Shifting to DS causes a downshift into 3rd to get revs up to about 1800-2000 rpm, which sits more in the middle of the torque band. It also is high enough to spool up the larger turbo (the small turbo is effective from idle to around 1500.)


----------



## sublimegolf (Mar 9, 2010)

I just tried it at lower speeds and it seem to work but on the highway when I wanna pass...it doesn't. Why is that? So do u think it's normal or should I have it looked at?


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

I do mostly highway driving. 100% of the time, if I move into DS mode at legal highway speeds, it will downshift into 5th. I do not know what would happen if moving into DS mode above 65mph as I don't switch into DS mode at that speed.


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

It won't downshift to 5th when in DS mode on the highway because we got mad torque yo. 

I just press my paddle shifters down one gear to pass in 5th.


----------



## Itinj6 (Nov 15, 2011)

sublimegolf said:


> I just tried it at lower speeds and it seem to work but on the highway when I wanna pass...it doesn't. Why is that? So do u think it's normal or should I have it looked at?


Can't you just kick down on the gas pedal to pass? Doing that alone should downshift.

DS is a sport mode that extends the gears for optimum performance. While it does downshift the transmission most of the time, It is not for meant for downshifting on the spot. Just pressing down on the gas pedal all the way is quicker, requires less thinking and yields the same results.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

HIREN said:


> It won't downshift to 5th when in DS mode on the highway because we got mad torque yo.
> 
> I just press my paddle shifters down one gear to pass in 5th.


hah ... I tried this morning and mine does when doing around 60mph but when doing 80 it does not. Not sure why it matters if it does or does not though.



Itinj6 said:


> Can't you just kick down on the gas pedal to pass? Doing that alone should downshift.
> 
> DS is a sport mode that extends the gears for optimum performance. While it does downshift the transmission most of the time, It is not for meant for downshifting on the spot. Just pressing down on the gas pedal all the way is quicker, requires less thinking and yields the same results.


Heck you do not have to put it all the way down to get a downshift out of these cars. DS does seem to either change the power or the responsiveness of the throttle by wire. I notice when at a dead stop and leaving a light with just moderate to normal throttle levels the car is more responsive in DS than D. I am assuming it is just more "throttle lag" with the throttle by wire setup when in D for emissions/economy reasons.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> hah ... I tried this morning and mine does when doing around 60mph but when doing 80 it does not. Not sure why it matters if it does or does not though.


At 80 you're at 2,000 rpm and the big turbo is spooled up. At 60, you're in the borderline region between the small and large turbos.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

floydarogers said:


> At 80 you're at 2,000 rpm and the big turbo is spooled up. At 60, you're in the borderline region between the small and large turbos.


Yes, I know but I still do not see what the concern here is on if it does or does not downshift when going in DS. The original question does not even state at what speed this is a concern but I question why is it ever a concern. If I am doing 60 and I need it to downshift I press down on the throttle some and it downshifts. It is not like I am driving an E350 Bluetec where I have to smash the throttle to the floorboard to get it to downshift at 60. The transmissions in these 335d cars, to me at least, are extremely responsive to throttle/driver needs. And I am dead serious about the E350 Bluetec comment, it's inability to downshift without major throttle was the prime reason I passed on that car.


----------



## sublimegolf (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm okay with whatever it does. I was just trying to figure out if something was defective on my new vehicle. I'm pretty sure that my e92 did down shift (at all speeds) and it was noticable when I put DS mode.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Yes, I know but I still do not see what the concern here is on if it does or does not downshift when going in DS.


The only concern is that DS attempts to keep the engine speed in a realm where more torque (power) is available. If a downshift is required to get things moving, a downshift occurs. If you're already in the fat part of the torque curve, no downshift is needed (unless throttle position demands it.)


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

floydarogers said:


> The only concern is that DS attempts to keep the engine speed in a realm where more torque (power) is available. If a downshift is required to get things moving, a downshift occurs. If you're already in the fat part of the torque curve, no downshift is needed (unless throttle position demands it.)


And that is why I had my second sentence that you left out:



> The original question does not even state at what speed this is a concern but I question why is it ever a concern.


I can understand if at some low rpm cruising speed then a concern when going into what I'd call "sport mode" does not change the gear selection by default. But if I were at a speed where I already in a "sporty" position for driving then I'd lack any concern at all. The way the original question was written it is rather hard to tell what conditions the car even is in to speculate if anything should be happening. All we know is that it must be cruising at a speed that would normally be in 6th gear.


----------

